# 2016 X6m f86 lowering issues please help!😫



## Bmwx6m0786 (7 mo ago)

Hello I’m new to this been reading a lot on forums on this site why not join lol haha anyways I have a 2016 BMW X6m I just installed H&R lowering spring in the front and lowering links in the rear along with driver side rear leveling sensor which I got from bmw dealer I replaced because I broke the plastic where the link bolts too after installed new sensor and both links at recommended at specs that’s was directed from H&R after being installed my rear air compressor won’t go on and my car is super low and ridiculously bouncing in the rear due to no air in bags. What can cause the bags to stay down bags have no leaks and I don’t hear no compressor turning on either what can it be? Please help


----------

